# Where is best to buy shrimp online?



## nry (24 Apr 2010)

I know AE sell them, however I am looking for some bumble bee shrimp and can't find any at the moment?  Had some shrimp off eBay years ago but they were a real mixed bag and I doubt they were what they were sold as.


----------



## bigmatt (24 Apr 2010)

You could try 
www.ukshrimp.co.uk
I've not had anything off them personally but i've heard them spoken of very highly
Hope this helps,
Matt


----------



## nry (24 Apr 2010)

Cheers, that one didn't show up via Google


----------



## Ajm200 (24 Apr 2010)

Might be worth keeping an eye on rareaquatics.  They stock unusual shrimps but don't have bumblebee shrimps at the moment.  Might be worth dropping them a line though


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Apr 2010)

I will be trying these guys next, I want to get away from Crystals, just lost all of mine last couple of weeks and after two years of trying to breed them I give up to be honest. So I have 3 shrimp tanks at the moment so will try 3 different complete species when I place an order with these guys:

http://www.1a-wirbellose.de/invertebrate-shrimp.php

Around 20 quid delivery to the UK!


----------



## dw1305 (26 Apr 2010)

Hi all,


> Might be worth keeping an eye on rareaquatics. They stock unusual shrimps but don't have bumblebee shrimps at the moment. Might be worth dropping them a line though


 Jo is a well known fish breeder and aquarist, and she won't sell you any shrimps if she isn't happy that they are entirely healthy.
cheers Darrel


----------



## mr. luke (26 Apr 2010)

edited in the interest of public relations - poster aware.


Sorry for my post above. (Now removed)


----------



## dw1305 (27 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
LondonDragon wrote:


> http://www.1a-wirbellose.de/invertebrate-shrimp.php,  around 20 quid delivery to the UK!


 The shrimps look fantastic, I could easily spend several hundred pounds I haven't got.

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Apr 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> I could easily spend several hundred pound


Yes same here lol a member from LFKC is buying some and I will see their review about them, I am after 3 or 4 species from that website for my tanks, which I might order next month.


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2010)

May be a good time to start thinking about buying, as the Euro is weakening against the Pound, due to Greece's monetary issues.  Something to keep an eye on...


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> May be a good time to start thinking about buying, as the Euro is weakening against the Pound, due to Greece's monetary issues.  Something to keep an eye on...


Yeah I started making some calculations of what I could keep and which species I could mix in each tank etc... but the end I was about close to 100 shrimp and 300 euros! lol


----------



## nry (1 May 2010)

Can't find anyone selling the bumble bee shrimp, plenty of CRS, but I'll keep looking.  Seems I've picked a rare shrimp and I don't fancy paying the large postage costs from the foreign shops at the moment.


----------



## Nelson (1 May 2010)

i don't know anything about this place.just did a google search.

http://www.aquaticstoyourdoor.co.uk/Bum ... hrimp.html


----------



## nry (2 May 2010)

Shame they all want Â£15 carriage, next pay day perhaps


----------



## ecco (8 May 2010)

Hi guyâ€™s any1 know where I could get some sulawesi/cardinal shrimps from in the UK if possible? I have been trying to get some and just having no look you can e-mail me ecco1007@hotmail.com many thanks


----------



## mr. luke (9 May 2010)

Cabt me bothered to email so chek out aquarist classifieds.
1a wirrbellose sells sulawesi shrimps too.


----------



## sjb123 (6 Jun 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I will be trying these guys next, I want to get away from Crystals, just lost all of mine last couple of weeks and after two years of trying to breed them I give up to be honest. So I have 3 shrimp tanks at the moment so will try 3 different complete species when I place an order with these guys:
> 
> http://www.1a-wirbellose.de/invertebrate-shrimp.php
> 
> Around 20 quid delivery to the UK!


Hi, i'm interested to know! Did you ever order from these guys?

Regards Steve


----------



## geoffbark (13 Jun 2010)

nry said:
			
		

> Can't find anyone selling the bumble bee shrimp, plenty of CRS, but I'll keep looking.  Seems I've picked a rare shrimp and I don't fancy paying the large postage costs from the foreign shops at the moment.



I can only find foreign suppliers for the bee shrimp, i am interested in some SS 0r SSS grade red bumble bee shrimp, but can't find any in this country.

There are however planty of Bumble bee black and red at my LFS but they are grades A+

Does anyone know where i could get some good grade bee shrimp?


----------

